# The fat acceptance movement



## Gibsonator (Aug 11, 2018)

if you haven't seen this guy's channel Every Damn Day Fitness check him out, he's got some good/funny rants;


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 11, 2018)

I love me a fat girl


----------



## Flyingdragon (Aug 11, 2018)

They give the best BJ's


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Aug 11, 2018)

Fat acceptance and demasculization is part of the downfall of our generations.. Oh let’s make it legal to eat anything and be a blob, but illegal to add naturally occurring hormones (when done properly and safely) to become better and healthier versions of ourselves.

What a joke.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 11, 2018)

I heart fat girls.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Aug 11, 2018)

I've never...ever...ever ever ever seen anyone say "I need to line up a super skinny chick to bang on the side for this mast run".

Fat chicks for ever.


----------



## German89 (Aug 12, 2018)

Sh!t. Im doing it wrong.


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 12, 2018)

German89 said:


> Sh!t. Im doing it wrong.



lmao...you and me both but I’ll live!!


----------



## BRICKS (Aug 12, 2018)

I just don't have any interest in chubby.  More for you guys, I'll take fit over fat 100% of the time.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Aug 12, 2018)

I read the article he's talking about. Quote: _"*16.* Understand that "fat" and "unhealthy" are not the same thing."_ 

Yes it is, which is why it should never be accepted. End of discussion.


----------



## Viduus (Aug 12, 2018)

jennerrator said:


> lmao...you and me both but I’ll live!!



I cant do fat girls either lol.


----------



## BRICKS (Aug 12, 2018)

MrRippedZilla said:


> I read the article he's talking about. Quote: _"*16.* Understand that "fat" and "unhealthy" are not the same thing."_
> 
> Yes it is, which is why it should never be accepted. End of discussion.



This exactly.  I deal with the consequences of fat every single day at work.  This makes my job exponentially more difficult.  But don't worry, we'll take care of you when you not only refuse to take care of yourself but actively work toward the opposite.  And the same people that cry about fat shaming can be absolutely vicious in their fit shaming attempts.


----------



## German89 (Aug 12, 2018)

jennerrator said:


> lmao...you and me both but I’ll live!!


Lmfao.. fukking eh!!!


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Aug 12, 2018)

BRICKS said:


> This exactly.  I deal with the consequences of fat every single day at work.  This makes my job exponentially more difficult.  But don't worry, we'll take care of you when you not only refuse to take care of yourself but actively work toward the opposite.  And the same people that cry about fat shaming can be absolutely vicious in their fit shaming attempts.


It all revolves around this new phenomenon of society treating the idea of offending someone as a HUGE problem. It's actually seen as a much bigger problem than voluntarily being in a physically unhealthy state that acts as a massive burden on our health services and costs us billions per year. 

Just another justification for my indifference towards 99.9% of society


----------



## KINGIV (Aug 12, 2018)

MrRippedZilla said:


> It all revolves around this new phenomenon of society treating the idea of offending someone as a HUGE problem. It's actually seen as a much bigger problem than voluntarily being in a physically unhealthy state that acts as a massive burden on our health services and costs us billions per year.
> 
> Just another justification for my indifference towards 99.9% of society



I agree with you but I also add, this is why I don't like government programs, free health care, food stamps and welfare.

It allows these people to not have any accountability for their actions. They don't even have to work to eat like royalty and when they have medical issues the taxpayer pays the bill again, if you can jump on welfare you don't even have motivation to get off your ass at all.

As much as people act as if you take away these programs people will die and starve in the streets, I don't think that will happen at all! I think they'll finally get off their fat ass and get a job. If they want to spend all their money on food and pay for health insurance then I could care less what the hell they do.

As a conservative libertarian point of view, government programs make it were even uncontrolling people wind up wanting to control someone's actions. In a truly free country an individual should only be responsible for themselves, not the collective society around them.


----------



## Elivo (Aug 12, 2018)

KINGIV said:


> I agree with you but I also add, this is why I don't like government programs, free health care, food stamps and welfare.
> 
> It allows these people to not have any accountability for their actions. They don't even have to work to eat like royalty and when they have medical issues the taxpayer pays the bill again, if you can jump on welfare you don't even have motivation to get off your ass at all.
> 
> ...



You cant just lump everyone that is on some kind of program into the same category, there are a lot , and i mean a lot of people who take advantage of it and abuse it to no end. But there are also a lot of people who actually need some help and dont abuse the system. Not everyone on food stamps or welfare are just sitting at home living off the system and getting fat and refusing to go out and find a job.

In healthcare i see it the abuse of the system every day and its sickening, but i also see people who really need some of this  help. Its not all jobless drug addicts and lazy ass people who use these programs.  Its just the ones that do abuse it and take advantage of things are the ones that get all the attention. You dont hear about the single mom or dad that is working but doesnt make enough to be able to afford a house payment or rent, a car payment, all the bills that go along with it, clothes for the kids and food. These are the people that need the help. 
I would ****ing love it if we had a way to weed out the ones that are abusing shit and get them kicked off of these programs WITHOUT hurting the ones actually trying to do something that actually need a little extra help.

To keep to topic, dude in video makes some great points, people need to start thinking of being morbidly obese as a real medical concern and not something to be ok with.


----------



## Jin (Aug 12, 2018)

I curse just as much as the next guy. But not nearly as much as this dude. His statement would be much more impactful if every other word wasn't ****. 

For ****s sake stop saying **** all the time you ****.


----------



## Elivo (Aug 12, 2018)

Jin said:


> I curse just as much as the next guy. But not nearly as much as this dude. His statement would be much more impactful if every other word wasn't ****.
> 
> For ****s sake stop saying **** all the time you ****.



Same, i tend to swear a lot but that was on the extreme side of things. You can get your point across without all of that.


----------



## KINGIV (Aug 12, 2018)

Elivo said:


> In healthcare i see it the abuse of the system every day and its sickening, but i also see people who really need some of this  help. Its not all jobless drug addicts and lazy ass people who use these programs.


To clarify, the ones I was talking about getting a job are the ones receiving welfare which means they also receive all the above.
Not necessarily people receiving just food stamps and Medicaid, I know plenty of people who receive those benefits and work.


Elivo said:


> You dont hear about the single mom or dad that is working but doesnt make enough to be able to afford a house payment or rent, a car payment, all the bills that go along with it, clothes for the kids and food. These are the people that need the help.


Someone on these programs needs a car payment like they need a bullet in their head. Also I think they need very little help if any at all, they need a better budget! 

We are enabling people as a country, it varies state-to-state however most people should be able to take care of their necessities at a little over $15,000 without these programs. You won't be living the high-life but isn't that the point to make you strive to do better?



Elivo said:


> These are the people that need the help.
> I would ****ing love it if we had a way to weed out the ones that are abusing shit and get them kicked off of these programs WITHOUT hurting the ones actually trying to do something that actually need a little extra help.


So if we get rid of these programs do you think people would starve and die in the streets?  

I have more faith in people, I think if you put their feet to the fire they would start working harder/faster to step out of their comfort zone and succeed.

I was kicked out of the house when I was 18 years old, I had a 1990 pos Geo Storm LOL and a trunk full of clothes and lost my job just days before. I lived in that tiny ass car for a few weeks, bathing with a cloth in the sink at a local 24-hour laundromat.  

I'm still alive and I think I turned out alright!


----------



## Viduus (Aug 12, 2018)

KINGIV said:


> As a conservative libertarian point of view



You’re making me have to like you now :32 (1):


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Aug 12, 2018)

KINGIV said:


> So if we get rid of these programs do you think people would starve and die in the streets?


Yes. 

My brother was born with severe learning difficulties. He requires 24/7 care and isn't capable of any basic human function (he can't speak, can't dress himself, can't travel alone, has no idea of the concept of money, can barely walk, etc, etc). I have been his primary carer since the age of 20. No one else in the family gives enough of a **** to help him. He receives money from our welfare system and we have the NHS - taxpayer funded minimal expense healthcare for everyone. Both of these things have been a tremendous help in not only reducing the burden on me but also in allowing him to survive.
I also have a grandmother who has dementia who falls into the same category (cannot look after herself, requires 24/7 care, I'm the only one in the family who tries to help, etc).  

These are the people who quietly suffer. They do not have voices to express the need for help. Without these government services, they die. That is literally what would happen. They are not capable of "putting their feet to the fire" or following the fantasy mantra of "everybody for themselves". Until you experience what these people have to go through, it'll be difficult for you to truly understand. 

Elivo is right. The key is being more selective with who has access to these services. Not lumping everyone together and pulling the rug from underneath all of them. 
Now, let's all put the brakes on and stop going off track on this thread please


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 12, 2018)

how this went from fat chicks to people needing welfare and govnt assistance ?? For those saying we should get rid are clueless or living in the sticks..Let people go hungry your gonna get robbed and have your home broken into then we will see how fast u call for govnt aid..


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 12, 2018)

i bet 80% here would take a bj from that fat bitch..the rest of u are queer so u get a pass


----------



## silvereyes87 (Aug 12, 2018)

MrRippedZilla said:


> Yes.
> 
> My brother was born with severe learning difficulties. He requires 24/7 care and isn't capable of any basic human function (he can't speak, can't dress himself, can't travel alone, has no idea of the concept of money, can barely walk, etc, etc). I have been his primary carer since the age of 20. No one else in the family gives enough of a **** to help him. He receives money from our welfare system and we have the NHS - taxpayer funded minimal expense healthcare for everyone. Both of these things have been a tremendous help in not only reducing the burden on me but also in allowing him to survive.
> I also have a grandmother who has dementia who falls into the same category (cannot look after herself, requires 24/7 care, I'm the only one in the family who tries to help, etc).
> ...



Zilla. Goodjob taking care of your family man. Seriously . You're a good dude.


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 12, 2018)

KINGIV said:


> I was kicked out of the house when I was 18 years old, I had a 1990 pos Geo Storm LOL and a trunk full of clothes and lost my job just days before. I lived in that tiny ass car for a few weeks, bathing with a cloth in the sink at a local 24-hour laundromat.
> 
> I'm still alive and I think I turned out alright!



I was living in a car while I was 18 and 7 months pregnant due to the asshole father of the child...fighting with our roommate over nothing...and I also turned out ok:32 (20):

but I don't think it's ok for anyone to go through it with or without what's causing it....it's not very pleasant:32 (17):

I agree 100 % that lazy ass fuuucks don't deserve to get a ride...so you should join the government/politics and change the shit that needs to be changed or get over it...cuz it ain't  ever going to change....


----------



## KINGIV (Aug 12, 2018)

MrRippedZilla said:


> Yes.
> 
> My brother was born with severe learning difficulties. He requires 24/7 care and isn't capable of any basic human function (he can't speak, can't dress himself, can't travel alone, has no idea of the concept of money, can barely walk, etc, etc). I have been his primary carer since the age of 20. No one else in the family gives enough of a **** to help him. He receives money from our welfare system and we have the NHS - taxpayer funded minimal expense healthcare for everyone. Both of these things have been a tremendous help in not only reducing the burden on me but also in allowing him to survive.
> I also have a grandmother who has dementia who falls into the same category (cannot look after herself, requires 24/7 care, I'm the only one in the family who tries to help, etc).
> ...



Sorry to hear that RIP!

My mother-in-law has cerebral palsy, she receives government benefits and I certainly didn't mean to suggest anyone like her or your brother not be given help. I just meant shut it down for  abled bodied individuals with no mental problems or physical problems. 

Suppose I probably should have specified that, I underestimated the possibility someone could be that big of an asshole as to not care about people with disabilities.


----------



## KINGIV (Aug 12, 2018)

Bro Bundy said:


> how this went from fat chicks to people needing welfare and govnt assistance ??



$640 a month of tax free food is way too much. They're not buying necessities, as I said before they eat more like royalty. You take away food stamps, I'll bet we lower that the obesity problem. People will buy what they need, not what they want.


Bro Bundy said:


> Let people go hungry your gonna get robbed and have your home broken into then we will see how fast u call for govnt aid..


Well I I didn't steal anything from anyone and didn't ask for any help from the government either. So what you're talking about there has more to do with the individual's character and it would probably be the same person who is already getting the benefits and breaking into people's homes lmao!

But yeah seriously fat girls do give the best head!!!!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 12, 2018)

Have u ever lived in the inner city ? Most of the people living in the projects are on welfare .. take that away your gonna see a huge increase in violence similar to what we had in the 80s.. Some people don't have the life skills to make enough money to survive.People don't just starve and die on the streets.. The survival instinct is strong in some strong enough to start killing and eating people if needbe


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 12, 2018)

this thread is(was) about fat acceptance not welfare and government benefits. don't even get me started on that shit.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 12, 2018)

America can afford to invade and bomb the fuk out of any country they want they can afford to take care of their broke asses too


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 12, 2018)

Who here is man enough to bang a 300 + bitch lol?


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 12, 2018)

Bro Bundy said:


> Who here is man enough to bang a 300 + bitch lol?



jesus no man, that's all you :32 (18):


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 12, 2018)

Gibsonator said:


> jesus no man, that's all you :32 (18):


Your 260 pounds u can handle it


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 12, 2018)

They will cook u up a steak after


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 12, 2018)

Bro Bundy said:


> Your 260 pounds u can handle it



big difference between can & want


----------



## KINGIV (Aug 12, 2018)

Bro Bundy said:


> Have u ever lived in the inner city ? Most of the people living in the projects are on welfare .. take that away your gonna see a huge increase in violence similar to what we had in the 80s.. Some people don't have the life skills to make enough money to survive.People don't just starve and die on the streets.. The survival instinct is strong in some strong enough to start killing and eating people if needbe



 I have lived in the city and I understand what you're saying but with the people you're talking about that would be more of a natural selection issue. Take some of that food stamp money and increase police funding then, at the end of it you might actually see a drop in the crime rate, hell I would even be happy for funding the prisons more so when they finally get out they have the skills to succeed and have a better life.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Aug 12, 2018)

Bro Bundy said:


> Have u ever lived in the inner city ? The survival instinct is strong in some strong enough to start killing and eating people if needbe



You been binge watching the walking dead again bro?


----------



## KINGIV (Aug 12, 2018)

Bro Bundy said:


> America can afford to invade and bomb the fuk out of any country they want they can afford to take care of their broke asses too



 yeah and look where it got us, have you taken a look at our national debt?


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 12, 2018)

this thread is officially derailed lol


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 12, 2018)

BigSwolePump said:


> You been binge watching the walking dead again bro?


I hate that show


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 12, 2018)

KINGIV said:


> I have lived in the city and I understand what you're saying but with the people you're talking about that would be more of a natural selection issue. Take some of that food stamp money and increase police funding then, at the end of it you might actually see a drop in the crime rate, hell I would even be happy for funding the prisons more so when they finally get out they have the skills to succeed and have a better life.


fuk the police


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 12, 2018)

KINGIV said:


> I have lived in the city and I understand what you're saying but with the people you're talking about that would be more of a natural selection issue. Take some of that food stamp money and increase police funding then, at the end of it you might actually see a drop in the crime rate, hell I would even be happy for funding the prisons more so when they finally get out they have the skills to succeed and have a better life.



Wow. That's terrifying.


----------



## KINGIV (Aug 12, 2018)

Gibsonator said:


> this thread is officially derailed lol



 I'm sorry Gibs lol okay, I promise if everyone else drop the subject and leaves it alone, then I'm done.  I'll drop it, but it did get your thread a lot more traffic hahaha! 

People love outrage and fluffy bitches swallowing the sausage:32 (12):


----------



## stevenmd (Aug 12, 2018)

Fat chicks are like mopeds... they're fun to ride until your friends see you with one.


----------



## KINGIV (Aug 12, 2018)

stevenmd said:


> Fat chicks are like mopeds... they're fun to ride until your friends see you with one.



I like to live dangerously, so I let them ride me! 
If you've never busted a nut while almost suffocating to death, then you haven't truly lived!


----------



## stevenmd (Aug 12, 2018)

KINGIV said:


> I like to live dangerously, so I let them ride me!
> If you've never busted a nut while almost suffocating to death, then you haven't truly lived!


Oh, you've met my ex-wife then?


----------



## KINGIV (Aug 12, 2018)

stevenmd said:


> Oh, you've met my ex-wife then?



Yeah man, Bro Bundy introduced me to her. He needed a spotter and my help to flop her over into different positions. 

I regretfully got his sloppy seconds but she's the one who taught me that fat back can be used for Lube!


----------



## ToolSteel (Aug 12, 2018)

Ill fight you for a brisket


----------



## KINGIV (Aug 12, 2018)

ToolSteel said:


> Ill fight you for a brisket



You must be on a low-carb diet to, I feel your pain and rage!


----------



## stevenmd (Aug 12, 2018)

KINGIV said:


> Yeah man, Bro Bundy introduced me to her. He needed a spotter and my help to flop her over into different positions.
> 
> I regretfully got his sloppy seconds but she's the one who taught me that fat back can be used for Lube!


 Yup... sounds just like her. lol


----------



## KINGIV (Aug 12, 2018)

stevenmd said:


> Yup... sounds just like her. lol



Really sweet girl! 

She said she wanted to be like a donut, round, cream-filled and glazed...

DONE AND DONE!!!!!!!


----------



## stevenmd (Aug 12, 2018)

KINGIV said:


> Really sweet girl!
> 
> She said she wanted to be like a donut, round, cream-filled and glazed...
> 
> DONE AND DONE!!!!!!!


 damnit!  I'm cutting right now and you had to mention donuts...


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Aug 12, 2018)

Gibsonator said:


> this thread is officially derailed lol



I’m dying lol.. it’s the little things in life.. no pun intended  hahaha


----------



## KINGIV (Aug 12, 2018)

DevilDoc87 said:


> I’m dying lol.. it’s the little things in life.. no pun intended  hahaha



 I tend to do that in threads.
I am severely ADD, as in my brain add's shit where it shouldn't belong. ADD is addition like someone sitting on their ass eating a box  of donuts getting fatter is adding pounds.

I'm still on the subject of the thread as far as my brain is concerned LOL!


----------



## Seeker (Aug 12, 2018)

Lololol! " instead of a meal for lunch you Fuk for an hour" that shit made laugh


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 12, 2018)

Seeker said:


> Lololol! " instead of a meal for lunch you Fuk for an hour" that shit made laugh



yea that shit had me cracking up! Thanks for sticking to the topic big Seek :32 (17):


----------



## Elivo (Aug 12, 2018)

Gibsonator said:


> yea that shit had me cracking up! Thanks for sticking to the topic big Seek :32 (17):


 Hell im thinking id be up for that fat or not lol...Ill skip a meal to fuuck any day


And i would just like to state for the record that i did attempt to keep things on topic at the end of my earlier post LOL. Sorry Gibs :32 (1):


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 12, 2018)

So no one fuks fat girls on the side ?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 12, 2018)

Bunch of gays


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Aug 12, 2018)

Bro Bundy said:


> Bunch of gays


Lmfao! Well there’s no shortage of sexy sloots in Miami.. super easy to find hotties with absolutely no self control when it comes to getting the ol angry inch.


----------



## John Ziegler (Aug 12, 2018)

Bro Bundy said:


> So no one fuks fat girls on the side ?



On her front back or side it dont matter as long as shes at least a little bit cute


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 12, 2018)

Zeigler said:


> On her front back or side it dont matter as long as shes at least a little bit cute


i knew i can count on you ziegler..Your a real man


----------



## Blusoul24 (Aug 12, 2018)

This is just one more example of the dangers of a society wherein we’re pressured to just accept everything and all kids get a trophy!


----------



## j2048b (Aug 12, 2018)

Bro Bundy said:


> I love me a fat girl



thick...not fat.....eh sometimes fat....


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 12, 2018)

j2048b said:


> thick...not fat.....eh sometimes fat....


Just make sure no one knows anything and your gtg/legit/genuine


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 12, 2018)

just like a scooter fun to ride but u dont wanna be caught dead on one LOL


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Aug 12, 2018)

Haha ya my buddy tried that on the last float trip we went on. We caught his moped sneaking into his tent though. It made for a morning full of laughs. Gotta love beer goggles.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 12, 2018)

Thatgoodfellow said:


> Haha ya my buddy tried that on the last float trip we went on. We caught his moped sneaking into his tent though. It made for a morning full of laughs. Gotta love beer goggles.


we call that hog hunting in Nj..good man


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 12, 2018)

Blusoul24 said:


> This is just one more example of the dangers of a society wherein we’re pressured to just accept everything and all kids get a trophy!



But... More cushion for the pushin


----------



## John Ziegler (Aug 12, 2018)

Snorlax ..


----------



## Mythos (Aug 13, 2018)

Flyingdragon said:


> They give the best BJ's



This is really true.. Damned if I can figure out why


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Aug 13, 2018)

Mythos said:


> This is really true.. Damned if I can figure out why



Popular scientific theory tends to lean towards finding pleasure in shoving anything down their throat.. food.. c0ck... trinkets.. you know.. the usual.


----------



## John Ziegler (Aug 13, 2018)

Mythos said:


> This is really true.. Damned if I can figure out why



Because they can eat a lot of it without gaining weight


----------



## Jin (Aug 13, 2018)

Mythos said:


> This is really true.. Damned if I can figure out why



 A super hot chick can give a half assed BJ and you're still happy. Not so when a fat chick gives you a half assed BJ. 

Fat chicks have to try harder. Because they're fat.


----------



## John Ziegler (Aug 13, 2018)

Jin said:


> A super hot chick can give a half assed BJ and you're still happy. Not so when a fat chick gives you a half assed BJ.
> 
> Fat chicks have to try harder. Because they're fat.



Nailed it Jin


----------



## Mythos (Aug 15, 2018)

Jin said:


> A super hot chick can give a half assed BJ and you're still happy. Not so when a fat chick gives you a half assed BJ.
> 
> Fat chicks have to try harder. Because they're fat.



I don't know bro.. I've had some bad BJs where the chick was really going to town and definitely trying hard.. Something about big girls, it's like it just comes naturally


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Aug 15, 2018)

The worst bj's and overall sexual experiences of my life came from slender women.

Once I figured out chunky women knew their way around the bedroom a lot better I was hooked.


----------



## Jin (Aug 15, 2018)

Mythos said:


> I don't know bro.. I've had some bad BJs where the chick was really going to town and definitely trying hard.. Something about big girls, it's like it just comes naturally



Agree. It comes naturally for fat chicks to try harder. 100% agree.


----------



## j2048b (Aug 15, 2018)

HollyWoodCole said:


> The worst bj's and overall sexual experiences of my life came from slender women.
> 
> Once I figured out chunky women knew their way around the bedroom a lot better I was hooked.


Ive always loved thick chicks and they seem to be attracted to me, but i am ugly af then because my wife wont give me a bj to save humanity from extermination.....

IVE GOT TO GET A SIDE CHICK.... 

Best bj's I've ever got both women where from ohio.....one was thin. The other had that ass i love thick and poundable sumthen bout those crazy chicks...


----------



## German89 (Aug 17, 2018)

Cheating is not the answer


----------



## DonaldPump (Aug 19, 2018)

Flyingdragon said:


> They give the best BJ's


Can’t move my legs


----------

